# Warped Firebox - Repair or Replace Wood Furnace?



## Art Gables (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm in contract on a house with a 25 year old Clayton 5.6 V wood furnace. My home inspector stated in his report that the firebox is distorted and that fumes could potentially leak. I'm unfamiliar with wood furnaces and I want to know repair or replace? Any advice or insight would be greatly appreciated. Please refer to the attached photos.


----------



## maple1 (Apr 22, 2013)

I don't have any knowledge of that particular unit, but from those pics I would consider that furnace to be scrap metal.


----------



## laynes69 (Apr 22, 2013)

Yup, time for a new furnace. The furnace appears to be badly overfired. The warping, splitting  and discoloration are tell tale signs. Anytime there's cracks or splitting in a firebox, there's a chance for carbon monoxide poisoning. Especially when it's tied into the ductwork and distributed amongst the home.

There's a possibility the furnace has been pushed to heat the home, or could've had bad gaskets or a bad overdraft. Luckily if your looking to replace it, there's newer models that are very efficient. What's the size of your home, is it insulated well, and how tight is it? Also if replacing make sure the chimney is in good shape, and the ductwork follows proper clearances.


----------



## ihookem (Apr 23, 2013)

I had one that was 15 yrs old and distorted. It still worked when I sold the house though. Your stove is old and saw a spring sale for one much bigger than yours for 800 bucks. If you're gunna burn wood it wont last but a few years anyway.


----------



## Art Gables (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you for the responses. I had a hunch, but it's great to get feedback like this.  Thanks again.


----------

